# Oberon charm- to use or not to use?



## vtwin (Jan 7, 2010)

That is the question.  I have read that the charm can flip up and cause the kindle screen to break.  Is this true?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that might be a possibility if someone were not careful.  I had it on my K1 cover and I just tried to be very careful.  
deb


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't had an issues like that with it.  Plus I find it easier to open the cover with it on.


----------



## pinky (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just going to put it on my charm bracelet.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have mine attached to my cover either.  I read somewhere here recently that another KB member put theirs on their BB bag.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have them on both covers.. K2 and DX.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I use it with no problem.  In fact, I can't imagine not having it on because it makes it easy to open and close the cover.  I had read on KB to be careful with it on and I am.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've put the charms on for quite some time now with no issues. Like someone else said, I can't imagine not having one on there. It makes it so much easier to remove the bungee (and I tend to fiddle with it while reading).


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I noticed that I fiddle with it to.  It's actually very comforting as I read.....maybe I'm wierd though....


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I just have to show my ignorance and ask--how do you get the charm on the bungee?  Are there directions for removing it so the charm will slide onto the cord?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

JackKunkelps said:


> Ok, I just have to show my ignorance and ask--how do you get the charm on the bungee? Are there directions for removing it so the charm will slide onto the cord?


Check out this thread for instructions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18999.0.html

It is really easy and only took about 10 seconds.


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Kindlegirl, I'm all set up...now it's time to read.  Here are the books I'm reading:

Dragonfly in Amber, Diana Gabaldon
Go Tell It on the Mountain, James Baldwin
Midnight Sun, S. Meyer
Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen

The Kindle makes it so easy to switch from one to the other!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Not too sure if i would have something that flops around near my Kindle, im very protective


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine us on my K2 red ginko and has been since I received it in July. No problems at all. Whenever I put it down, I close & bungee the cover. If I'm reading it's flipped back and I'm fiddling with the charm (I'm wierd like that, too, I guess). I can't see how it would "flop" around unless you carried it flipped open but I never do.  

And it makes it easier to open the bungee, too.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I had one on my Kindle1 cover.  I leant that Kindle to my daughter who has toddlers and when I got the Kindle1 back there was a dark spot where I think the charm hit the screen.  It's very small and the Kindle still works fine but I took the charm off.  I think if you have a Kindle anywhere near kids or animals I would not put the charm on.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I just put on my new Oberon jacket today: DaVinci in Saddle and changed the skin to "Library"; it's so beautiful.
I put the charm on, because it helps with the bungee, and looks so nice, too.
I'm glad I'm reading about potential difficulties, so I can avoid any problems.
I wouldn't even have considered that the charm could do anything to my Kindle.
How does that happen, though? I can't imagine it being able to reach the screen.
Could someone please explain what I need to be careful with?
Thank you.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the charm as I think it helps open the bungee too.....I have not had issues with it hitting the screen.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

My cats like to fiddle with the charm while I'm reading.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For those of you that have and use the key charm, does it not scratch against the cover of your Oberon and leave marks? I guess that would be my main concern, over it getting snapped back at the screen.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oberon has a little video on how to replace your bungee. Just add the charm to the bungee and replace it in your cover.. Wha La!

http://www.oberondesign.com/k2vidBG.php


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> For those of you that have and use the key charm, does it not scratch against the cover of your Oberon and leave marks? I guess that would be my main concern, over it getting snapped back at the screen.


I have the da Vinci with key charm. I put the charm on, but I turned it where the sharper part of the key is pointing out, so it doesn't touch my cover. I haven't had a problem so far.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

My husband and I both have the charms on our covers and have had no problems.  Like others have said, just be careful and you should be good to go


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

One of my Kindle covers is smooth (Da Vinci) and I found that when I used the charm to pull the bungee it sort of marred the leather. I could see circular marks just around the latch. 

Since then I have made sure that when I use the charm to open and close, I place it on the side of the Oberon so that it's not touching any part of the front or back leather. No problem since. 

I think the charms add CHARM to the kindle. I love them. Not to mention that they make it so much easier to use the bungee.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I really love the little key charm, I think it's just so perfect with the lock, but I'm so scared it will move when it's in my purse and mar the cover. I suppose moving it to the side would be good though. Hmmm.. I may just put it back on afterall.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

It it were to move while in your purse there would be no problem as the cover would be protecting the kindle... No I think the only possible way the charm could be an issue is when you have the cover open... But as others have said... it is not a problem for me and I can't imagine not having the charm on the bungee.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I used the charms and have never had any problem with them. They really do add a lovely tough to the covers!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I used my charm on my k2 cover and never had any issues with, I was always very careful though. I plan on doing the same thing with my k3 Oberon when I get it


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Bonbonlover said:


> It it were to move while in your purse there would be no problem as the cover would be protecting the kindle... No I think the only possible way the charm could be an issue is when you have the cover open... But as others have said... it is not a problem for me and I can't imagine not having the charm on the bungee.


Oh, sorry, I wasn't worried about the kindle, what I meant was I was concerned the key charm would scratch/mark the leather cover. The little key charm is a bit sharp, so I was a bit worried about that.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Oh, sorry, I wasn't worried about the kindle, what I meant was I was concerned the key charm would scratch/mark the leather cover. The little key charm is a bit sharp, so I was a bit worried about that.


I got ya now. As I re-read your meaning was clear... I just thought "cover" meant kindle face... my bad


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

My charm is on the bungee and I think it makes opening the cover much easier. When I read, I loop the bungee over a thumb or finger, and when the cover is closed I tuck the charm in between the front and back cover a little. I did notice some tiny wear marks on the leather just to the left of the button, but a little massage with leather cream made the marks disappear.


----------



## MaryAnn (Jan 12, 2011)

I am extremely careful with my Oberon cover and my Kindle but I did notice it giving my screen a little "smack" just once.  I have been ultra careful since then.  No harm was done and I have been thinking about removing it but I really do like the look of the cover with the charm.


----------

